# measurements



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

To ensure I understand the basic Walmart recipe correctly, I WEIGH my materials including liquids, yes? Not liquid measure them. Can someone please confirm this? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes Cindy, you weigh everything including the liquids.. No two measurements are alike by cups etc.....


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, Barb. I'm excited to try soaping as, for the second year in a row, my cheese gets a goaty flavor in the fall.

Now I just need to find lye and coconut oil. I've found all the rest.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

Cindy, if there is a Gordons Foods near you, they will order coconut oil for you.... also health foods stores carry it.. Super Walmarts carry it in 32 oz containers.. depends on how much you want to start out with.. Lye is a little harder to find now.. Too bad you did not live closer.. I would sell you some as I buy 100 lbs at a time.. try small hardware stores.. It must be 100 percent lye.. the only brand I know of in Michigan is Rootos... and ace hardware stores carry it, some farm stores...
Barb


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

www.aaachemicals.com for lye to get you started, at least thats what I used


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Our Ace Hardware does not carry lye anymore because of all the meth labs around (lucky me - ugh). I will try Lowes, Home Depot, Tractor Supply and Rural King. The girl at Ace Hardware also told me to try a plumbing supply house. I should be able to get it.

I never thought about the health food store. If our Walmart(s) don't have it, I'll try that. Otherwise, I'll have to order online (I was trying to avoid that - I'm sick of shipping charges).

Thanks, all.


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Cindy, I am having trouble locating lye as well. I have been told Lowe's has it but haven't gotten over there yet. Essential Depot does have some "bargains" on shipping if you order 8 lbs or more. I first ordered 2 lbs, which was $3.99, but the shipping was $17! :crazy I'm still looking - if I find some in a chain store, I'll let you know.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Every Tractor Supply I have even been in carries lye in the plumbing section. It is usually on the bottom shelf and is a two pound plastic container.


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

I called the TSC closest to me and they said no, but I'm going to look for myself. That would be great if they have it. Thanks!


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Just FYI, I went to TSC today and found lye - right where you said - plumbing section, bottom shelf. 2 lbs for $9.99. Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## oh2bejoy (May 20, 2010)

I LOVE this forum! Everyone is so helpful and generous with their knowledge and experience!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

linbee said:


> Just FYI, I went to TSC today and found lye - right where you said - plumbing section, bottom shelf. 2 lbs for $9.99. Thank you for the heads up.


YEA!!! TSC tends to hire sweet young things in our area that have no clue what is in the store. They just know how to scan items and take money. Glad you found lye.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

LaNell, I have 3 tractor supplies around me in opposite directions and one is worse than the other  I dread going there and you can forget ever calling ahead to make sure what you are looking for is actually there! Vicki


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> LaNell, I have 3 tractor supplies around me in opposite directions and one is worse than the other  I dread going there and you can forget ever calling ahead to make sure what you are looking for is actually there! Vicki


I agree. Guess it is easier to say they don't have it than to look it up. And we are getting a TSC in GIddings. Actually building the building from the ground up. Many of them go into already existing buildings. I will drive by it twice a day going to work and back home. Kind of glad though. Will be REAL convenient.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Another question.

When I entered the info into thesage.com, the recipe said to use 14 - 21 FLUID ounces of liquid (I'm making 1/2 batch). So is the liquid FLUID measurements and the oils/lard WEIGHT measurements? I was under the assumption that is was ALL WEIGHT measurements. Please confirm. Thanks.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

In a fluid measuring cup...most don't know there are measuring cups for dry and wet ingredients, yes 12 fluid ounces also weigh 12 ounces, but you should weigh until you can hit it accurately each time. This is only true for liquid measure! When new start with the higher numbers of fluid and work your way down to the lower numbers....and yes most of us soap lower than this...but know your scents! Vicki


----------

